# How to install Windows 7?



## CheatingSoi (Aug 21, 2009)

How do You install Windows 7 if it is not in ISO format? I have downloaded a torrent twice for Windows 7 and both times it has been a bunch of uncompiled folders and a setup file. The last time I downloaded an OS, it was just in ISO format. What do I do with this?


----------



## vergilite (Aug 21, 2009)

i recommend searching the torrent sites again but mention .ISO on the search


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 21, 2009)

maybe run the setup file?


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 21, 2009)

If I run the setup file it seems to run but theres no way it would work all the way through because it would be installing an OS, however maybe it would work because its just an Upgrade instead of a clean install.


----------



## trae329 (Aug 21, 2009)

Did you open the iso? from what i heard, it sounds like you opened the iso or you got a fake...

Trae329


----------



## WB3000 (Aug 21, 2009)

I believe that if you simply ran the setup, it goes a certain length before rebooting your computer. After reboot, you are not taken back to your OS, but rather to the Win7 setup only. From there it finishes the installation.

I might be wrong, but it could be worth a shot vs. downloading another file.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I might try that


----------



## Golfman560 (Aug 21, 2009)

All the files are supposed to be burned onto a disc as is (or made into an image and then burned). Then you'd use that disc to install Win7.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't know how to do that though. Could I just use something like Alcohol 120?


----------



## Sephi (Aug 21, 2009)

download imgurn: http://download.softpedia.com/dl/71e979967...urn_2.5.0.0.exe

select write folder
browse for the folder that contains all the files and add
burn dvd
???
PROFIT!


----------



## vergilite (Aug 21, 2009)

i can give you the link to the .iso if im allowed to post torrent links??


----------



## Sephi (Aug 21, 2009)

in case you forgot, warez still counts as warez. you're not allowed to even mention site names also.


----------



## Technik (Aug 21, 2009)

You can pirate Windows Os's?


----------



## Sephi (Aug 21, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> You can pirate Windows Os's?


I'm surprised you didn't know.

The answer is yes.


----------



## antonkan (Aug 21, 2009)

Is there Windows 7 RTM torrent out there now?

EDIT: this topic is in wrong section.


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, its an amazing OS!


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 21, 2009)

I think Windows 7 looks bad on my little laptop screen, also it seems some of the drivers dont work with it for me so I went back to Vista a while back but idk if I should try it again.


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 21, 2009)

did you run windows update? Any drivers i was missing in windows y the update corrected that.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 21, 2009)

Ya, just burn the files to CD and classify the CD as an ISO that's bootable. Most burners do it automatically I think.

I'm using 7 right now and have been for some time since the RTM came, it's cool n stuff but too new and programs still have problems. Going back to XP for now


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, this was in build 7100 or whatever though. I'm hoping maybe things will work in this build. I just dont know though. I mean, is there really any point to upgrading. To me Windows 7 is not much different than vista apart from the Start bar and the little things you can do with the Windows and stuff.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 21, 2009)

Windows 7 is more stable and is faster.


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm on the RTM, and it's very stable. If your screen doesn't look very good, make sure you have the correct drivers installed; it'll be probably using standard VGA drivers or something.


----------



## Technik (Aug 21, 2009)

What does RTM stand for? Also is it a beta or is the full version out?


----------



## Minox (Aug 21, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> What does RTM stand for? Also is it a beta or is the full version out?


Release To Manufacturer, it's the final product.


----------



## Technik (Aug 21, 2009)

Are there any different policies for pirating os's compared to pirating games? ( Gets idea )


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 22, 2009)

The Question isn't how, but why


----------



## Golfman560 (Aug 22, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Are there any different policies for pirating os's compared to pirating games? ( Gets idea )



It isn't pirating depending on what your source is. MS releases the RTM to Technet and other sites with serial keys. If I remember correctly it isn't pirating unless it comes with an activation crack (Or links to one) or you download one separately. It isn't pirating because it has a 30 day timer that is meant for IT personnel to test the OS before releasing it to the rest of their clients which would mean that it is shareware (And therefore legal). However once the 30 days is up you either have to buy a legit license or uninstall the software.

Also the 7600 builds (Close to RTM) Were very stable, however so far I haven't hit any bug with the RTM.


----------



## Bloodangel (Aug 22, 2009)

hi,
im thinking abotu installing windows 7.
can i just upgrade my vista64 to windows 7 64...and it will keep all my files on my desktop/C drive and all my files on my partition D drive?

also is there any difference between upgrading and full install? wondered if you lose any features

thanks


----------



## antonkan (Aug 22, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> hi,
> im thinking abotu installing windows 7.
> can i just upgrade my vista64 to windows 7 64...and it will keep all my files on my desktop/C drive and all my files on my partition D drive?
> 
> ...


[*]Yes, and it will keep your files if you use the Upgrade version.[*]Upgrade version of Windows 7 will keep your files when Windows 7 is upgraded. Full version of Windows 7 is the same thing as the Upgrade version, but with one addition, is the clean install, which your files will completly deleted. Buy the Upgrade version becuase it's cheaper!


----------



## Bloodangel (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks antonkan...

so i can upgrade and all my files on my desktop, c drive and d drive will all still be there?

cheers


----------



## antonkan (Aug 22, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> thanks antonkan...
> 
> so i can upgrade and all my files on my desktop, c drive and d drive will all still be there?
> 
> cheers



Yes, the C: and D: drives will still be there.


----------



## Bloodangel (Aug 22, 2009)

all the files on c and d drives will still be there.. so the files i have all over my desktop will still be on my desktop once i have upgraded to windows 7 ?

is there many compatibility issues with windows 7 at the moment?


----------



## Technik (Aug 22, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> Charmandersrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well since its legal could someone post or pm me a link to a download?


----------



## antonkan (Aug 22, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> all the files on c and d drives will still be there.. so the files i have all over my desktop will still be on my desktop once i have upgraded to windows 7 ?
> 
> is there many compatibility issues with windows 7 at the moment?


[*]Yes, it will still show your files on your desktop after Windows 7 is upgraded.[*]Most applications will work on Windows 7. I think it's the same as Windows Vista. So try testing your applications on your PC after Windows 7 is [email protected]: Don't request on where to download legal files! IT'S AGAINGST THE RULES!!


----------



## Sephi (Aug 22, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Golfman560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can download the release candidate from microsoft.com. it's quite easy to find.


----------



## Minox (Aug 22, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> Charmandersrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The RC is quite bad in my opinion, might as well go for an RTM copy.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 22, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I agree with my fellow co-operator, the RC sucks.


----------



## antonkan (Aug 22, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't want to wait, for Windows 7's public release (October 2009), go download a Windows 7 RTM torrent. Go to http://www.thepiratebay.org and type Windows 7 RTM.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 22, 2009)

I used to RC for a long while and it was perfectly fine for me. Until the power went out randomly while computer was on and now I can't use the mouse or internet on it and I'm too lazy to fix. at least I still have xp installed.


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 22, 2009)

Lol Sephi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@antonkan OBJECTION THAT'S ILLEGAL!


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 22, 2009)

The RC was what I had. How was it "bad"?  Wasnt it basically the final product?

Also, about my previous Win7 Problems. When I had the RC, I could not get my, brightness Drivers (laptop), external VGA driver or my firefire driver to work. I searched and searched, I installed Windows Vista drivers and what I could find of Windows 7 drivers. Nothign helped. So when I went back to Vista, I had absultyl no drivers so I had to install EVERYTHING. It took a while but now its back up and running. I feel like I have more experience finding the right drivers now and someone told me everything should works on Windows 7 that does on Vista but is it possible that some drivers just dont work on 7? Changing my brightness, VGA and firewire are all really importnt to me and I dont want to install Windows 7 just find out it doesnt work again. But it has to work sometime doesnt it? I mean, Toshiba is continuiting to make Satellites (My series of laptop) so wouldnt they have to make drivers that are compatible?


----------



## Elritha (Aug 22, 2009)

As no one else has mentioned this, thought I would. You don't need to burn windows 7 to dvd to do a clean install. If you just have the files you can actually copy them to a usb stick and boot windows that way, then install to hard disk. It'll work provided you have formatted your usb stick correctly.


----------



## DigitalSquirrel (Aug 22, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> The RC was what I had. How was it "bad"?  Wasnt it basically the final product?
> 
> Also, about my previous Win7 Problems. When I had the RC, I could not get my, brightness Drivers (laptop), external VGA driver or my firefire driver to work. I searched and searched, I installed Windows Vista drivers and what I could find of Windows 7 drivers. Nothign helped. So when I went back to Vista, I had absultyl no drivers so I had to install EVERYTHING. It took a while but now its back up and running. I feel like I have more experience finding the right drivers now and someone told me everything should works on Windows 7 that does on Vista but is it possible that some drivers just dont work on 7? Changing my brightness, VGA and firewire are all really importnt to me and I dont want to install Windows 7 just find out it doesnt work again. But it has to work sometime doesnt it? I mean, Toshiba is continuiting to make Satellites (My series of laptop) so wouldnt they have to make drivers that are compatible?



IMO, Windows 7 sucks as bad as vista, hopefully when it is fully released they'll make it not suck. Tired of new OS though, cause now all these software developers have to make their shit for the new OS and you gotta hope they do. Windows XP was god, perfect OS all around. I went from XP to Vista and back like, 3 times, and from Vista to Win 7 and back twice. I'm stickin with Vista for now cause of the DX10 and the better 64bit support. Not happy though, so many problems.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 22, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> The RC was what I had. How was it "bad"?  Wasnt it basically the final product?


RC is before RTM
its for public testing


basically RTM is pretty much the final ver that will arrive on store shelves, retail ver


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 22, 2009)

This is tearing me apart. I cannot stand having anything obsolete, whether it be a game console or something software based. I really want to show off and bes like, yeah, I have windows 7, but I just feel like Vista suits me (and my laptop) better.


----------



## Technik (Aug 22, 2009)

Is it possible that you can install an Os to an external hard drive? If so how?


----------



## DarkLG (Aug 22, 2009)

If I use the upgrade one I will keep all my file correct?And would I have to burn it to a disc/usb stick to install it???


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 22, 2009)

Damn, I went ahead and installed it, and of course, I can't get my brightness drivers to work at all. Basically everything in the Toshiba added value package. I cant turn off my illuminated buttons and stuff, I cant use my VGA port because that's part of it. I hate this. It's basically just one driver package that doesn't work and its got some of the most important things to me. I guess its back to Vista then.


----------



## Technik (Aug 22, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Is it possible that you can install an Os to an external hard drive? If so how?


Anybody know how?


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 22, 2009)

im just curious on windows 7. i own the dell inspiron 15 and IS legible for free upgrade to windows 7. i currently have vista premium x64.
will photoshop cs3, adobe flash pro cs4 work? 
and is it any better than vista?
will upgrading all my drivers work if i have to? or is it limited?
thanks.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 22, 2009)

DigitalSquirrel said:
			
		

> CheatingSoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) Haven't tried Flash, but I guess it'd.
2) Yeah.
3) Nope, but it should be compatible with Vista drivers, and by the way, it already comes with a good bunch of them in it.


----------



## Golfman560 (Aug 22, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> Damn, I went ahead and installed it, and of course, I can't get my brightness drivers to work at all. Basically everything in the Toshiba added value package. I cant turn off my illuminated buttons and stuff, I cant use my VGA port because that's part of it. I hate this. It's basically just one driver package that doesn't work and its got some of the most important things to me. I guess its back to Vista then.



If I remember correctly Toshiba re-released that driver "package" as a beta but it kept giving users BSODs. Hopefully they'll fix it soon.


----------



## GamerzInc (Aug 22, 2009)

All my adobe products work on windows 7.  I haven't had any problems with drivers or anything.  The only problem I have had is with quicktime and quicktimetrailers website.  It won't open a new player to play HD content.  I can live with that though.


----------



## Golfman560 (Aug 22, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> DigitalSquirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh Raul I was going to rip on that guy so bad but when I finally typed it out it had soo many swears it wasn't funny. But yeah Win7 is probably the best thing since XP SP1 came out. (Note that I said Xp SP1 not XP, it had it's shit streak like Vista did, but it only took one SP to fix, not two).

And for whoever said they don't like how it suits them and that Vista felt better has probably never used Win7, because it feels exactly the same once you tweak the settings.

And I have yet to hit any compatability problems aside from antivirus programs (Bitdefender 2009 gave me some issues, NOD worked for until I turned the firewall on (started hogging 100% CPU), and I don't want to try Norton so I'm using Avast)


----------



## raulpica (Aug 22, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I like Win7 graphically even more than Vista. Win7 is a lot "cleaner" on the eye. The only thing that needs a bit of adapting is the taskbar, but after a while I started loving the new taskbar. 
It sums up things quite nicely and it's a lot less cluttered. When more programs will start supporting its special features (like IE fills its icon gradually with green based on a download's percentage) it'll be even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Windows 7: It's Vista without the Fail


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 22, 2009)

XP > Launch Vista
XP > Vista 2 months after launch
Vista now> XP 
Windows 7 > Vista > XP.


----------



## Technik (Aug 22, 2009)

What are eSATA drivers?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 22, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> What are eSATA drivers?


LOL typo. I meant eSATA *drives*. It's another connector, alternative to USB 2.0, just for external HDs. It's pretty rare, and only a bunch of motherboards (mainly high-end ones) support it to this day.


----------



## Technik (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time to install windows 7 on my compy


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 23, 2009)

I find no big difference between W7 and Vista. Don't think it merits a new retail release. Should've been Vista SP3.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, most features could have easily been implemented into Vista, because I think they use the same platform.

But we know how much Microsoft likes their money.


----------



## Technik (Aug 23, 2009)

Is there any other way to install an OS on an external hd? If there isn't where can i get an eSata Driver thingy? I cant install windows 7 on my computer. its not that its not possible its that i am not allowed to.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 23, 2009)

I have installed it today on my second HD, it works great! 15-20 minutes to install it, and got every driver automatically. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The only thing that doesn't work properly is the SetPoint drivers with my Logitech Keyboard, they just simply don't load it. Keyboard works fine, but not every special button. Guess I just have to wait for a Windows 7 compatible SetPoint (i installed the Vista one for now).


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 24, 2009)

It seems i found the first problem in Windows 7: I have many movies in double audio (italian and english) but, even after installing the k lite codec pack, Windows Media Player keeps playing both audio tracks simultaneously.

I know that with VLC everything works fine, but I would like to have it working also on WMP. ^^

Anyone knows how to do it?


----------



## Nerdii (Aug 25, 2009)

Sephi said:
			
		

> in case you forgot, warez still counts as warez. you're not allowed to even mention site names also.



Like *The Penguin Bar*??


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2009)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> It seems i found the first problem in Windows 7: I have many movies in double audio (italian and english) but, even after installing the k lite codec pack, Windows Media Player keeps playing both audio tracks simultaneously.
> 
> I know that with VLC everything works fine, but I would like to have it working also on WMP. ^^
> 
> Anyone knows how to do it?


Try with the lil ffdshow icons in the taskbar? IIRC, you can also select the audio track from there.
And VLC sucks


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 25, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> DaRk_ViVi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found a way to make it work, i just changed an option in the Codec Tweak Tool (something regarding the program handling the avi files, the default one was "Microsoft" and i switched it to "Haali"). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grazie cmq per l'aiuto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VLC non è che mi faccia così schifo, però preferisco che mi vada tutto in WMP visto che il 12 lo trovo veramente ottimo come layout. ^^


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2009)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've personally found VLC to be a$$, as every anime I've watched on it was TOTALLY HORRIBLE to see. Tearing and artifacts EVERYWHERE. I remember when seeing Evangelion 1.11 (1080p), it downgraded the video quality so much I thought I was seeing it in 480p. Ew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Di nulla


----------



## Minox (Aug 25, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just use the latest CCCP Beta


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K-Lite Codec Pack 64bit for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Works like magic. CCCP and K-Lite are substantially the same, as they're both based on ffdshow, only that K-Lite is updated much more frequently without staying in permanent beta status


----------



## Technik (Aug 29, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> As no one else has mentioned this, thought I would. You don't need to burn windows 7 to dvd to do a clean install. If you just have the files you can actually copy them to a usb stick and boot windows that way, then install to hard disk. It'll work provided you have formatted your usb stick correctly.


What do you mean by formatted correctly?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 29, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just used two programs to do this right now, vLite to make the install fit on my 2 GB usb, and WinSetupFromUSB to format, place it on the usb.

Too bad I installed it on my computer with an nvidia 4 graphics, no driver for that.


----------



## Technik (Aug 30, 2009)

I put the iso on a dvd. When i use it and I'm installing windows 7 will it let me choose which drive to install it on like C or F?


----------



## Elritha (Aug 30, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Formatted correctly by using diskpart. Note diskpart on XP doesn't see removable drives properly, so it's for Vista and above.
Here


Another method below works on XP.
Here


----------



## Technik (Aug 30, 2009)

I dont need that because i found a spare blank dvd and burned it to that. The thing is that I'm wondering if it will let me choose what drive to install to since i'm going to dual boot and keep XP on the same computer.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 30, 2009)

Of course it will, all OSs give you that option, i, myself have two internal harddrives so i'm doing the same, already have the 7100 build on my second hdd.


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm actually installing Win7 on VirtuaBox right now, I separated 20Gigs and 1Gig of RAM, how is enough. I have the Ultimate RTM


----------

